# fragen supreme 8 fr yellow cap



## spank_tobi (30. November 2013)

Hey leute!

Bald werde ich stolzer besitzer eines supreme 8 fr sein 

Um das bike so schnell,wie möglich aufbauen zu können fehlen mir noch ein paar daten für teile.
könnt ihr mir sagen,was der rahmen für eine iscg aufnahme hat? 
Welchen durchmesser hat das sattelrohr bzw welcher durchmesser der sattelstütze passt in den rahmen?was für eine sattelklemme brauche ich?
Danke schonmal für eure hilfe

Lg tobi


----------



## moab_x410 (30. November 2013)

Drei Mausklicks weiter, weil heute Samstag ist. 

http://www.commencal.com/web_bicycles/highlights/supreme-8/setup.pdf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

